# Oven



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

Anyone retro fitted an oven to their Hymer, any info welcome ie type ,ease of fitting, where to locate it ect.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Which Hymer - where kitchen ?

Our 640 has a SMEV oven retro- fitted below sink in rear kitchen. Gas is easy because there is already a hob within 2 feet, to provide a feed, and there is a large enough area of cabinet work to accommodate the oven. Suspect that most models with have a standard fitting position, either in the kichen, or sometimes in the top or bottom of the wardrobe. Try looking on web at internal pictures of vans for sale at Deepcar/Hymer UK/Oak Tree Motorhomes/Hambilton Engineering - you can usually work out where the common position is.

Ease of fitting, I suspect depends on how good you are with your hands. As a joiner, I make a good butcher, so I tend to leave it to someone who knows what they're doing !!

Smick


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*re fitting of oven*

We have just had a Smev oven/grill fitted by Peter Hambilton to our 1990 B694. We are thrilled to bits with it and used it every day over Christmas when we were in Brittany. 
We decided to have it positioned to the right of the fridge, taking out one place on the bench seat. We now have a two seat bench with an armrest along the side of the oven. We used the table top which was under the bed (for use if it was a lounge version) and it looks as if it was fitted when new - great.

Hope this helps with your decision. We found we could not manage without it.

Sundial


----------

